# Do you take credit cards



## Doghouse (Jun 1, 2004)

When you go to shows, do you take credit cards or checks.

As as side comment, how many problems have you had with this?


----------



## Scott (Jun 1, 2004)

I take cash and checks.  I may be a fool for taking checks, but I've never had one come back on me!

Scott.


----------



## melchioe (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't think you're a fool for taking checks.  I do too, and as many of my customers are co-workers or referred through co-workers, I think I'll have a very small incidence of fraud.  Also, i have a sense (with no proof or metrics) that the type of person who wants to purchase high-quality writing instruments also tends to NOT be the type of person who would write a bad check.  I think our customers are not the average consumer.

I don't even come close to the volume of some of the others on this site, but I've never had a single problem with checks.

-e-


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 3, 2004)

Some will say that they have gained sales from having a Credit Card capability. Others will say that a CC is required if you are going to sell anything, anywhere, and especially on the Internet. I have been both ways, and have chosen to not use Credit Cards. Others may have different experience with them. 

One of the problems that I had with the CC were the fees and the minimum that was collected every month. The minimums vary, but it will be at least something around $40 a month for an on-line account, double that for the option of using a CC at point of sale with telephone verification, and many services are a lot higher than that.

Then there is my Internet sales experience. I have been selling videos via the Internet, and thought that would be a good incentive to get into accepting the CC payment option. However, buyers were preferring to use PayPal by about 10 to 1. PayPal takes a % of sales with no monthly minimum. There were months when the CC sales weren't sufficient to cover the minimum fees from the CC provider, so dropping the CC service was an easy choice. 

My experience with doing Craft Shows and other sales without Credit Cards has been a good one for me. The lost sales for not taking a CC have been insignificant, so few in number that I can't recall ever regretting not being able to take a CC. I take personal checks, and have only had one (1) check bounce, for $150, in ten (10) years. It seemed like a lot at the time, but it was only a couple months worth of the minimum fees from a CC provider.


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 3, 2004)

I agree with Russ.  CC's while they have quick and convenient aspects, they in the long run will cost you big bucks.  My wife and I own an interior design business and we eventually quit taking credit cards because the high fees and the 3-5% they take from every sale was taking too much.  We have had only one check bounce to us but they did cover it eventually and we only took a very small loss.  

Unless you have bunches of people that request CC's, I would advise against it...there is usually an ATM close by.

Bill


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2004)

I take Cash, And local checks.
I have heard alot about taking credit cards. but so far my poking around with the idea is that it is just to expensive. I have had customers run to the ATM. I will stach the pen for a pre set length of time depending on how far they have to go. but I won't hold it all afternoon while they shop. I've never had a check bounce yet. Knock on Wood.


----------



## kennosborne (Jun 3, 2004)

We take cash and check. We have thought about using Propay credit services. They have a call in option were you don't need anything but a touch tone phone but the rates are high in my opinion but my wife thinks they are cheap compared to other places.

BTW I voted wrong above, I selected the paypal one .... duh! ....


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 3, 2004)

I put the pay pal there, as my cell phone can act as a modem and connect the computer to the internet.  That way if someone wanted to use a charge, they could just pay pal me.  I don't at this time think that I will be taking charges any time soon.  Just wanted to see what others did.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 3, 2004)

The CreditCard economy is a wonderful and convenient thing to use, but somebody has to pay for it. I figured that the total cost to me for offering the convenience of a credit card to the customer varied from 6% for an item that was priced over $100 to 10% for $20 pen. That cost of doing business has to be added to the price of what I am selling. When put into those terms, most people would rather pay by cash or personal check.


----------



## pecartus (Jun 4, 2004)

I just use paypal and checks, my cell phone also has modem capability (use it with my laptop) as well as web access, I just log into paypal if they want to use a charge and they have an existing account, its usually over in a few minutes with an credit card and even if they don't it doesnt take that long. In most cases I am paid by check, and like Daniel said "knock-on-Wood" I haven't had one bounce on me yet.


----------



## PensofColor (Jun 4, 2004)

We take credit cards, checks, money orders, and PayPal, and of course, cash.  We do it all because we had a website, we do craft shows locally and out of state, and we have the online catalog now.  Most of our sales online are PayPal, and most in person are credit cards.  So, for us, the CC option is expensive, but necessary.


----------



## gtanajewski (Jun 7, 2004)

I have taken checks and cash at craft shows for 6 years. Maybe I am extremely lucky but have never had a check bounce.  To my knowledge I have only missed 2 sales because I do not offer credit card service.


----------



## kennosborne (Jun 7, 2004)

Had a craft show today. Got mostly checks, two cash purchases, and lost one because of no credit card.


----------



## ctegard (Jun 16, 2004)

I've been taking cash, checks and credit/debit cards for years and no problems.  I do the same in my shop except no out of town checks.  I am in a tourist area and most people use cash or credit cards.


----------

